# Need proxy server suggestions



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I use Scroogle, but they are more offline than on the past several days. Would like suggestions for specific proxy sites that anyone uses that they like. I have googled (ick) many proxy sites but they either take forever to load the site I put into the proxy web browser or they don't load at all. Scroogle was as fast, or faster, than Google.

Any ideas?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JuliaAnn said:


> I use Scroogle, but they are more offline than on the past several days. Would like suggestions for specific proxy sites that anyone uses that they like. I have googled (ick) many proxy sites but they either take forever to load the site I put into the proxy web browser or they don't load at all. Scroogle was as fast, or faster, than Google.
> 
> Any ideas?


http://hidemyass.com/


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll try that one. Thanks!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

That one was WAAAAYYYY too slow. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Two I use that work well most of the time, and when one doesn't work the other does:

http://block-unblock.info
http://proxxy.info


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Those were way too slow, too, and loaded with ads. They were taking 2 to 3 minutes to load any site I entered. Guess I'll keep trying, thanks anyway.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

JuliaAnn said:


> Those were way too slow, too, and loaded with ads. They were taking 2 to 3 minutes to load any site I entered. Guess I'll keep trying, thanks anyway.


Strange -- I just checked, and they're both working great here.

Of course they have ads -- someone has to pay for them. But the ads can easily be clicked out of the way before they even load.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

That's what I like about Scroogle--no ads. They take donations. I guess they're really getting under Google's skin.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

JuliaAnn said:


> That's what I like about Scroogle--no ads. They take donations.


That might also be why they're having reliability problems -- not enough money to pay for better hosting.


----------

